# Zimo MX 1 - Multiprotokoll and NEC D808 Decoder



## HPC (Jun 18, 2010)

One of my engines is equipped with a NEC D 808 Decoder. I am using Zimo MX1 with DCC and Motorola switched on ( Multiprotocol). The engine is not controllable. If I switch of the Motorola, the engine is running.
Any informations about this behavior?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you try turning the DC mode (analog conversion) off? 

I know what you mean, but using the Motorola mode is unusual here in the US. I would suggest the NCE Yahoo group, several of the engineers who designed the hardware are there. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NCE-DCC/messages 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By HPC on 31 Oct 2011 08:36 AM 
One of my engines is equipped with a NEC D 808 Decoder. I am using Zimo MX1 with DCC and Motorola switched on ( Multiprotocol). The engine is not controllable. If I switch of the Motorola, the engine is running.
Any informations about this behavior? 

Not that I have come across this issue before, but it seems pretty obvious that having both the DCC protocol and Motorola protocol on the track 'confuses' the NCE DCC decoder.
I assume you have one or more of the Marklin '1-gauge' locos so you need the Motorola prototcol to run them.

Checking with the NCE group as greg suggested is of course an excellent idea. Maybe they have come across this issue and have some sort of solution.

Otherwise, if you need to run both DCC and Motorola protocols at the same time, I think your option is to use a multiprotocol decoder instead of the NCE one or possibly change out the Motorola decoders in the Marklin locos for DCC decoders (or multiprotocol decoders if you still need to run these locos on a Motorola layout).


Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Again, turn off the analog conversion as a first step, NCE decoders have been known to do weird stuff on DCC when it's on. I have several of these decoders, so I do speak from experience. 

It's a solid decoder, but not nearly as "smart" as decoders like the Zimo and QSI in interpreting what is coming in power/signal wise. 

Regards, Greg


----------

